# MRF Music Festivals 2015



## MRF Music Festivals

*International festival of choirs and orchestras in Budapest (Hungary)

02.07. - 06.07.2015

BUDAPEST - a city with one of the best locations in the world*
No visitor of the Hungarian capital can resist its beauty. The city enchants, impresses, and fascinates at the same time. The Danube divides the city into the hilly Buda and the flat Pest. The most interesting attractions of Budapest are the Fishermen's Bastion, the Mathias Church, the Royal Castle, the Citadel, and the Parliament building. It is here, "by the beautiful blue Danube," that the Budapest Music Festival takes place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-budapest-hungary.phtml

*7th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Tuscany (Italy)

22.07. - 26.07.2015

TUSCANY - country of cypress trees and soft hills*
Italy's most popular holiday region is renowned for its joy of life, culinary delights and rich culture. About half of the world's art treasures can be found in Italy, a great part of them in the Tuscany. Particularly famous are Florence, the region's capital, but also Pisa, Siena, and Lucca - the home of Giacomo Puccini. The concerts of the Toscana Music Festivals are arranged in the classy ambience of the Spa of Montecatini and the Basilica Santa Maria Assunta.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-tuscany-italy.phtml

*5th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Paris (France)

19.08. - 23.08.2015

PARIS - city of love, dreams and senses*
Nobody can think of Paris without various associations and a multitude of pictures crossing their mind: the river Seine, the Hunchback of Notre-Dame, Napoleon, the Arc de Triumphe, the Champs-Elysees. No other city exalts the imagination like this metropolis, which is also particularly popular for its musical events. As of late these also include the Paris Music Festival.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-paris-france.phtml

*2nd International festival of choirs and orchestras in Vienna (Austria)

11.09. - 14.09.2015

VIENNA - one of the greatest metropolises of the world*
There are few cities with as wide a cultural offer as that of Vienna which includes the Vienna Philharmonic, Vienna Boys' Choir, Vienna State Opera, and countless museums. The city also boasts astounding architecture with a plethora of historic buildings, e.g. the St. Stephen's Cathedral built in 12th century and the baroque Schönbrunn Palace. The vicinities of Vienna are also attractive to visitors. There are the Wachau valley on the Danube river and the Benedictine Melk Abbey. For many people Vienna is the most important music center of Europe where the famous Wien Music Festival takes place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-vienna-austria.phtml

*7th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Cracow (Poland)

30.09. - 04.10.2015

CRACOW - one of the twelve most important towns in the world*
The former capital of Poland is one of Europe's last undiscovered destinations by mass tourism. Here the Holy Father Pope John Paul II served as a Bishop for more than twelve years. Centre of the old town is Rynek (main market place), one of Europe's most beautiful and largest market places. This market place is divided by huge cloth halls as well as the gothic St. Mary's Basilica. At the south edge of the old town rises the Wawelburg with the famous King's castle. In these historic surroundings, in the renowned churches of Krakow as well as in the concert hall with its appealing acoustics, the concerts of the Cracovia Music Festival take place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-cracow-poland.phtml

*9th International festival of choirs and orchestras on Lake Garda (Italy)

15.10. - 19.10.2015

LAKE GARDA (Italian: Lago di Garda) - the most Mediterranean lake of all Italian Alpine lakes.*
To the alert eye the lake offers a spectacle of natural brightness and colours which makes this place a unique holiday destination for all seasons. Visitors are impressed by places like Riva del Garda or Limone sul Garda with historic buildings and ancient traces of old Roman settlements as well as by imposing palaces and patrician villas that create a fascinating surrounding area for the Lago di Garda Music Festival. This magnificent backdrop provides the opportunity for amateur choirs and orchestras to experience an unforgettable touristic-musical event.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-on-lake-garda-italy.phtml

*7th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Prague (Czech Republic)

03.12. - 06.12.2015

PRAGUE - one of Europe's most beautiful metropoles*
Experience the Golden City on the Vltava with its pre-Christmas flair and numerous sights like the famous Prague Castle, Cathedral of St. Vitus, Charles Bridge, and the Golden Alley. On the first weekend of Advent you have the opportunity to enrich and experience the magical atmosphere with your musical performances during the Advent Music Festival in front of the picturesque backdrop.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-prague-czech-republic.phtml

*5th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Baden (Germany)

10.12. - 13.12.2015

BADEN-BADEN - a charming town in the heart of the Black Forest.*
The hot springs of the town were already appreciated and used by the Romans. The unique landscape of the Black Forest, the numerous mansions of the rich and the beautiful, the spas, the fourth-biggest festival hall in the world as well as the world-famous Casino radiate the flair of this international spa town. Right here, where numerous artists of international fame have entered the stage, the concerts of the Badenia Advent Music Festival mainly take place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-baden-germany.phtml


----------

